# This guy is fishing.....



## halfatruck (Jan 13, 2015)

0 feedback, 1 photo, no description, and......make me an offer.....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-bicycle-/271739367495?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f44edb047


----------



## bricycle (Jan 13, 2015)

$7.70 for shipping? He'd have to grind it up and put it in a USPS flate rate box....


----------



## walter branche (Jan 13, 2015)

*why*

why does it matter how someone conducts business , either you buy it or do not , some times people need help.. , i have been offered 1,000, for a 10,000 bike , i did not get angry or complain ,. i have given away bikes , good money was offered , only the money was offered from an offensive non human. We all need help ,now and then , there are many bike buyers who are very low key . JEFF RAPP  show 
and then COPAKE , go get a lesson  at one of the many venues, . BRING MONEY ,,,,,, C A S H works better than words ,checks or promises..


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 13, 2015)

The least he could do is take a couple more pics.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 13, 2015)

He seems to be new at this (and he is). He likely has no idea how to price this and is at least offering it to the general public.


----------



## halfatruck (Jan 13, 2015)

pretty much what I was getting at (could use more photos and a little more info)


----------



## vincev (Jan 13, 2015)

what brand is it?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 13, 2015)

vincev said:


> what brand is it?




Monark I believe.


----------



## ZOOK (Jan 14, 2015)

A little vague


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm kinda thinking old time frankenbike. Sorta looks CWC with a Monark butterfly stand and Shelby Shock-Ease fork? V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 14, 2015)

That's the gone fishing model put out by Bill Dance


----------



## rideahiggins (Jan 14, 2015)

From the same seller.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-bic...4&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=271739367495&rt=nc


----------



## JKT (Jan 17, 2015)

I looked at these bikes today in person. the bike with a tank has a head badge the reads   J & R  FLYER  J & R motor works (or co.) can't remember which.. the other bike has a circle badge that reads  Monark .. these were posted by a woman for a older gentlemen who owns them. she offered them to me for cheap.  does anyone know anything about either of these ?? I can't seem to find any pics like either of them. they both have pretty nice head badges that haven't been painted over, and the tank bike has a horn in it. thanks


----------

